# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Renntermine 2015 - Mountainbike Downhill, 4X, Enduro, Slopestyle

## noox

Weiter zu: Renntermine 2016 - Mountainbike Downhill, Enduro, Rennen, ...

Wie schon in den letzten Jahren: Hier die Termine 2015 von Rennen und Events!
Achtung: Natürlich immer unvollständig und ohne Gewähr. Soll laufend vervollständigt werden.

Siehe auch Kalender für 2015: April, Mai, Juni, Juli, August, September, Oktober
Dort findet man häufig auch Links zu den Veranstaltungs-Seiten.


Nach Datum:

*Jänner 2015:*

*Februar 2015:*
05.02. - 08.02. D: ISPO München
13.02. - 13.02. A: White Style Dirt Jump Leogang

*März 2015:*
22.03. - 22.03. A: Nordkette Quartett Innsbruck
28.03. - 28.03. NZL: Enduro World Series #1 Rotura Crankworx

*April 2015:*
11.04. - 12.04. A: Argus Bike Festival Wien
11.04. - 12.04. FRA: Downhill Weltcup #1 Lourdes
11.04. - 12.04. ITA: SloEnduro #1 Enduro 3 Camini Triest
12.04. - 12.04. A: Vienna Air King Dirt Jump Contest
18.04. - 19.04. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #1 Treuchtlingen
18.04. - 18.04. SLO: SloEnduro 4Fun #1 Kamnik
25.04. - 26.04. A: EGO Gravel Battle Seekirchen
25.04. - 26.04. ITA: European Enduro Series #1 Punta Ala


*Mai 2015:*
01.05. - 03.05. I: Bike Festival Riva del Garda
02.05. - 02.05. SLO: SloEnduro 4Fun #2 Krokar Dobrna
02.05. - 03.05. ITA: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #2 Riva
09.05. - 10.05. D: iXS Rookies Downhill Cup #1 Steinach
14.05. - 14.05. A: Green Days Nauders
14.05. - 14.05. A: Bikepark Leogang Saisonstart (vorausichtlich, Stand Februar 2015)
14.05. - 14.05. A: Kohlmaißbahn Saalbach Saisonstart (Panorama-Trail, Milka-Line)
14.05. - 14.05. A: Bikepark Brandnertal Vorsaisonstart
16.05. - 17.05. SLO: iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Maribor
16.05. - 17.05. SLO: SloEnduro #2 Enduro Cerkno
18.05. - 18.05. A: Reiterkogelbahn Hinterglemm Saisonstart (Pro-Line, Blue-Line)
22.05. - 22.05. A: Bikepark Wagrain Saisonstart
22.05. - 22.05. A: Petzen Flow Country Trail Saisonstart
22.05. - 22.05. D: iXS Rookies Downhill Cup #2 Winterberg
23.05. - 23.05. A: Bikepark Planai Saisonstart
21.05. - 23.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Zau:ber:g Semmering
(23.05. - 24.05. A: Zauberberg Downhill ÖM Semmering) ABGESAGT!
23.05. - 24.05. D: iXS Dirt Masters Festival 
23.05. - 25.05. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #1 Winterberg
23.05. - 24.05. IRL: Enduro World Series #2 County Wicklow
24.05. - 24.05. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #1 Kouty
24.05. - 24.05. D: 4X Pro Tour #1 Winterberg
29.05. - 31.05. I: TrailTrophy Latsch
30.05. - 31.05. GBR: Enduro World Series #3 Tweed Valley Scotland
30.05. - 30.05. SLO: SloEnduro 4Fun #3 Krvavec

*Juni 2015:*
06.06. - 07.06. GBR: Downhill Weltcup #2 Fort William
06.06. - 06.06. GBR: 4X Pro Tour #2 Fort William
06.06. - 07.06. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1 Morgins
07.06. - 07.06. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #2 Ještěd
11.06. - 14.06. A: Out of Bounds Festival Leogang
11.06. - 14.06. A: 26TRIX Slopestyle Leogang
12.06. - 14.06. D: Bike Festival Willingen
13.06. - 14.06. A: Downhill Weltcup #3 Leogang
13.06. - 13.06. A: Bikepark Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis Saisonstart
13.06. - 14.06. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Willingen
13.06. - 14.06. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #3 Willingen
13.06. - 15.06. ITA: Ride Away Enduro Terlago
19.06. - 21.06. A: Gravity Games Schladming Planai
20.06. - 21.06. A: iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Schladming
20.06. - 21.06. A: Enduro Europameisterschaften Kirchberg
20.06. - 20.06. A: Schattberg-X-Press Saalbach Saisonstart (X-Line, Hacklberg, Bergstadl, Buchegg)
20.06. - 21.06. D: TrailTrophy Harz
20.06. - 21.06. D: Enduro One #1 Bad Endbach
27.06. - 27.06. A: Bikepark Wagrain: Eröffnung neuer Trail "Hard Rock"
27.06. - 28.06. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #3 + DM Todtnau
27.06. - 28.06. SLO: SloEnduro #3 Enduro Bovec
27.06. - 27.06. A: Zwölferkogelbahn Hinterglemm Saisonstart (Z-Line)
28.06. - 28.06. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #3 Zadov

*Juli 2015:*
02.07. - 05.07. A: Glemmride Bikefestival Saalbach Hinterglemm
04.07. - 05.07. A: European Enduro Series #2 Sölden
04.07. - 05.07. A: Enduro One #2 Wildschönau
04.07. - 05.07. CH: Downhill Weltcup #4 Lenzerheide
11.07. - 12.07. D: TrailTrophy Breitenbrunn 
11.07. - 12.07. FRA: iXS European Downhill Cup #3 Les Deux Alpes
18.07. - 18.07. POL: 4X Pro Tour #3 Szczawno Zdroj
18.07. - 19.07. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #4 Samerberg
18.07. - 19.07. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #2 Lenzerheide
18.07. - 19.07. FRA: Enduro World Series #4 Samoens
24.07. - 26.07. SLO: SloEnduro #4 Black Hole Enduro Prevalje
25.07. - 26.07. ITA: iXS European Downhill Cup #4 Pila
25.07. - 26.07. A/ITA: European Enduro Series #3 Reschenpass
31.07. - 01.08. USA: Enduro World Series #5 Crested Butte
31.07. - 02.08. I: TrailTrophy Kronplatz 
31.08. - 09.08. A: MTB-Festival Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis

*August 2015:*
01.08. - 01.08. SLO: SloEnduro 4Fun #4 Areh Maribor
01.08. - 02.08. A: Symphony Jam Session Weekend Wagrain
01.08. - 02.08. CAN: Downhill Weltcup #5 Mont-Sainte-Anne
01.08. - 02.08. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #5 Schöneck
01.08. - 02.08. A: iXS Rookies Downhill Cup #3 Brandnertal
03.08. - 09.08. A: Rookie Training Days Serfaus Fiss Ladis
06.08. - 09.08. A: International Rookie Games Serfaus Fiss Ladis
07.08. - 08.08. A: iXS Rookies Downhill Cup #4 Serfaus Fiss Ladis
08.08. - 09.08. USA: Downhill Weltcup #6 Windham
08.08. - 09.08. D: Enduro One #3 Dünsberg
08.08. - 09.08. CAN: Enduro World Series #6 Whistler Crankworx
09.08. - 09.08. A: iXS International Rookies Champ Serfaus Fiss Ladis
15.08. - 16.08. CZE: iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Spicak
16.08. - 16.08. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #4 Morávka
22.08. - 23.08. ITA: Downhill Weltcup #7 Val di Sole
22.08. - 22.08. ITA: 4X Pro Tour #4 Val Di Sole
22.08. - 23.08. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Tabarz
22.08. - 23.08. D: Enduro One #4 Ochsenkopf
26.08. - 29.08. D: Eurobike Friedrichshafen
26.09. - 27.09. ESP: Enduro World Series #7 Zona Zero Ainsa Sobrabe
29.08. - 29.08. A: Nordkette Downhill.PRO Innsbruck
30.08. - 30.08. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #5 Most


*September 2015:*
01.09. - 06.09. AND: Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften Valnord
05.09. - 05.09. BEL: 4X Pro Tour #5 Malmedy
05.09. - 06.09. ITA: European Enduro Series #4 Molveno-Paganella
05.09. - 06.09. D: Enduro One #5 Wipperfürth
05.09. - 06.09. CH: iXS Rookies Downhill Cup #5 Schönried
05.09. - 06.09. SLO: SloEnduro #5 Kamplc Enduro Ajdovščina
10.09. - 13.09. A: Worldgames of Mountainbiking Saalbach Hinterglemm
11.09. - 13.09. I: Enduro Camp Reschen
11.09. - 13.09. CH: TrailTrophy Lenzerheide 
12.09. - 13.09. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Ilmenau
13.09. - 13.09. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #6 Špičák
18.09. - 20.09. A: Biketember Festival Leogang
19.09. - 20.09. A: iXS European Downhill Cup #6 Leogang
19.09. - 20.09. A: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #6 Leogang/Saalbach
20.09. - 20.09. SLO: SloEnduro 4Fun #5 Kranjska Gora
20.09. - 20.09. A: Schattberg-X-Press Saalbach Saisonende(X-Line, Hacklberg, Bergstadl, Buchegg)
20.09. - 20.09. A: Zwölferkogelbahn Hinterglemm Saisonstart (Z-Line)
26.09. - 27.09. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #3 Verbier
27.09. - 27.09. A: Bikepark Wagrain Saisonende

*Oktober 2015:*
03.10. - 04.10. I: Yellow Days Haideralm
03.10. - 04.10. ITA: Enduro World Series #8 Finale Ligure
03.10. - 04.10. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #4 Bellwald
04.10. - 04.10. A: Bikepark Planai Saisonende
04.10. - 04.10. A: Kohlmaißbahn Saalbach Saisonende (Panorama-Trail, Milka-Line)
17.10. - 18.10. ESP: European Enduro Series #5 Malaga
17.10. - 18.10. CRO: SloEnduro #6 Enduro Grožnjan
26.10. - 26.10. A: Reiterkogelbahn Hinterglemm Saisonende (Pro-Line, Blue-Line)
26.10. - 26.10. A: Saisonende Bikepark Zau:ber:g Semmering
26.10. - 26.10. A: Bikepark Brandnertal Saisonende


Nach Cup und Typ:

*Weltcup & WM 2015* (uci.ch)
11.04. - 12.04. FRA: Downhill Weltcup #1 Lourdes
06.06. - 07.06. GBR: Downhill Weltcup #2 Fort William
13.06. - 14.06. A: Downhill Weltcup #3 Leogang
04.07. - 05.07. CH: Downhill Weltcup #4 Lenzerheide
01.08. - 02.08. CAN: Downhill Weltcup #5 Mont-Sainte-Anne
08.08. - 09.08. USA: Downhill Weltcup #6 Windham
22.08. - 23.08. ITA: Downhill Weltcup #7 Val di Sole
01.09. - 06.09. AND: Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften Valnord

*iXS European Downhill Cup 2015* (ixsdownhillcup.com)
15.05. - 17.05. SLO: iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Maribor
29.06. - 21.06. A: iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Schladming
10.07. - 12.07. FRA: iXS European Downhill Cup #3 Les Deux Alpes
24.07. - 26.07. ITA: iXS European Downhill Cup #4 Pila
14.08. - 16.08. CZE: iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Spicak
18.09. - 20.09. A: iXS European Downhill Cup #6 Leogang

*iXS German Downhill Cup 2015* (ixsdownhillcup.com)
23.05. - 25.05. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #1 Winterberg
12.06. - 14.06. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Willingen
26.06. - 28.06. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #3 + DM Todtnau
21.08. - 23.08. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Tabarz
11.09. - 13.09. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Ilmenau

*iXS Swiss Downhill Cup 2015* (ixsdownhillcup.com)
05.06. - 07.06. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1 Morgins
17.07. - 19.07. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #2 Lenzerheide
25.09. - 27.09. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #3 Verbier
02.10. - 04.10. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #4 Bellwald

*iXS Rookies Cup 2015* (ixsdownhillcup.com)
09.05. - 10.05. D: iXS Rookies Downhill Cup #1 Steinach
22.05. - 22.05. D: iXS Rookies Downhill Cup #2 Winterberg
01.08. - 02.08. A: iXS Rookies Downhill Cup #3 Brandnertal
07.08. - 08.08. A: iXS Rookies Downhill Cup #4 Serfaus Fiss Ladis
05.09. - 06.09. CH: iXS Rookies Downhill Cup #5 Schönried

09.08. - 09.08. A: iXS International Rookies Champ Serfaus Fiss Ladis

*Enduro World Series 2015* (enduroworldseries.com)
28.03. - 28.03. NZL: Enduro World Series #1 Rotura Crankworx
23.05. - 24.05. IRL: Enduro World Series #2 County Wicklow
30.05. - 31.05. GBR: Enduro World Series #3 Tweed Valley Scotland
18.07. - 19.07. FRA: Enduro World Series #4 Samoens
31.07. - 01.08. USA: Enduro World Series #5 Crested Butte
08.08. - 09.08. CAN: Enduro World Series #6 Whistler Crankworx
26.09. - 27.09. ESP: Enduro World Series #7 Zona Zero Ainsa Sobrabe
03.10. - 04.10. ITA: Enduro World Series #8 Finale Ligure

*European Enduro Series 2015* (enduroseries.eu)
25.04. - 26.04. ITA: European Enduro Series #1 Punta Ala
04.07. - 05.07. A: European Enduro Series #2 Sölden
25.07. - 26.07. A/ITA: European Enduro Series #3 Reschenpass
05.09. - 06.09. ITA: European Enduro Series #4 Molveno-Paganella
17.10. - 18.10. ESP: European Enduro Series #5 Malaga

20.06. - 21.06. A: Enduro Europameisterschaften Kirchberg

*Specialized SRAM Enduro Series 2015* (enduroseries.net)
18.04. - 19.04. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #1 Treuchtlingen
02.05. - 03.05. ITA: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #2 Riva
13.06. - 14.06. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #3 Willingen
18.07. - 19.07. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #4 Samerberg
01.08. - 02.08. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #5 Schöneck
19.09. - 20.09. A: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #6 Leogang/Saalbach

*Enduro One* (enduro-one.com)
20.06. - 21.06. D: Enduro One #1 Bad Endbach
04.07. - 05.07. A: Enduro One #2 Wildschönau
08.08. - 09.08. D: Enduro One #3 Dünsberg
22.08. - 23.08. D: Enduro One #4 Ochsenkopf
05.09. - 06.09. D: Enduro One #5 Wipperfürth

*Enduro Serie Tschechien* (enduroserie.cz)
24.05. - 24.05. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #1 Kouty
07.06. - 07.06. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #2 Ještěd
28.06. - 28.06. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #3 Zadov
16.08. - 16.08. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #4 Morávka
30.08. - 30.08. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #5 Most
13.09. - 13.09. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #6 Špičák

*SloEnduro* (sloenduro.com)
11.04. - 12.04. ITA: SloEnduro #1 Enduro 3 Camini Triest
16.05. - 17.05. SLO: SloEnduro #2 Enduro Cerkno
27.06. - 28.06. SLO: SloEnduro #3 Enduro Bovec
24.07. - 26.07. SLO: SloEnduro #4 Black Hole Enduro Prevalje
05.09. - 06.09. SLO: SloEnduro #5 Kamplc Enduro Ajdovščina
17.10. - 18.10. CRO: SloEnduro #6 Enduro Grožnjan

*SloEnduro 4Fun* (sloenduro.com)
18.04. - 18.04. SLO: SloEnduro 4Fun #1 Kamnik
02.05. - 02.05. SLO: SloEnduro 4Fun #2 Krokar Dobrna
30.05. - 30.05. SLO: SloEnduro 4Fun #3 Krvavec
01.08. - 01.08. SLO: SloEnduro 4Fun #4 Areh Maribor
20.09. - 20.09. SLO: SloEnduro 4Fun #5 Kranjska Gora

*TrailTrophy* (www.trailtrophy.eu)
29.05. - 31.05. I: TrailTrophy Latsch
20.06. - 21.06. D: TrailTrophy Harz
11.07. - 12.07. D: TrailTrophy Breitenbrunn 
31.07. - 02.08. I: TrailTrophy Kronplatz 
11.09. - 13.09. CH: TrailTrophy Lenzerheide 

*4X Pro Tour 2015* (4xprotour.com) 
24.05. - 24.05. D: 4X Pro Tour #1 Winterberg
06.06. - 06.06. GBR: 4X Pro Tour #2 Fort William
18.07. - 18.07. POL: 4X Pro Tour #3 Szczawno Zdroj
22.08. - 22.08. ITA: 4X Pro Tour #4 Val Di Sole
05.09. - 05.09. BEL: 4X Pro Tour #5 Malmedy

*Slopestyle/Dirt Jump 2015:*
13.02. - 13.02. A: White Style Dirt Jump Leogang
12.04. - 12.04. A: Vienna Air King Dirt Jump Contest
11.06. - 14.06. A: 26TRIX Slopestyle Leogang

*Mountainbike Festivals 2015:*
11.04. - 12.04. A: Argus Bike Festival Wien
01.05. - 03.05. I: Bike Festival Riva del Garda
23.05. - 24.05. D: iXS Dirt Masters Festival 
11.06. - 14.06. A: Out of Bounds Festival Leogang
12.06. - 14.05. D: Bike Festival Willingen
19.06. - 21.06. A: Gravity Games Schladming Planai
02.07. - 05.07. A: Glemmride Bikefestival Saalbach Hinterglemm
01.08. - 02.08. A: Symphony Jam Session Weekend Wagrain
31.08. - 09.08. A: MTB-Festival Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis
06.08. - 09.08. A: International Rookie Games Serfaus Fiss Ladis
10.09. - 13.09. A: Worldgames of Mountainbiking Saalbach Hinterglemm
18.09. - 20.09. A: Biketember Festival Leogang

*Bikepark Saisonstarts und Openings 2015:*
Schöckl-Bahn hat durchgehend geöffnet. Achtung: Revisionszeiten beachten.
Der Bikepark Bad Wildbad ist an schneefreien Wochenenden auch im Winter geöffnet.
Häufig gibt es zum Saisonstart noch *keinen* täglichen Betrieb.
Ab April D: Bikepark Geisskopf Bischofsmais Saisonstart
14.05. - 14.05. A: Green Days Nauders
14.05. - 14.05. A: Bikepark Leogang Saisonstart (vorausichtlich, Stand Februar 2015)
14.05. - 14.05. A: Kohlmaißbahn Saalbach Saisonstart (Panorama-Trail, Milka-Line)
14.05. - 14.05. A: Bikepark Brandnertal Vorsaisonstart
18.05. - 18.05. A: Reiterkogelbahn Hinterglemm Saisonstart (Pro-Line, Blue-Line)
21.05. - 23.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Zau:ber:g Semmering
22.05. - 22.05. A: Bikepark Wagrain Saisonstart
22.05. - 22.05. A: Petzen Flow Country Trail Saisonstart
23.05. - 23.05. A: Bikepark Planai Saisonstart
13.06. - 13.06. A: Bikepark Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis Saisonstart
20.06. - 20.06. A: Schattberg-X-Press Saalbach Saisonstart (X-Line, Hacklberg, Bergstadl, Buchegg)
27.06. - 27.06. A: Zwölferkogelbahn Hinterglemm Saisonstart (Z-Line)
27.06. - 27.06. A: Bikepark Wagrain: Eröffnung neuer Trail "Hard Rock"

*Bikepark Saisonende und Closings 2015:*
 Teils gibt es gegen Ende der Saison *keinen* täglichen Betrieb mehr.
20.09. - 20.09. A: Schattberg-X-Press Saalbach Saisonende(X-Line, Hacklberg, Bergstadl, Buchegg)
20.09. - 20.09. A: Zwölferkogelbahn Hinterglemm Saisonstart (Z-Line)
27.09. - 27.09. A: Bikepark Wagrain Saisonende
03.10. - 04.10. I: Yellow Days Haideralm
04.10. - 04.10. A: Bikepark Planai Saisonende
04.10. - 04.10. A: Kohlmaißbahn Saalbach Saisonende (Panorama-Trail, Milka-Line)
26.10. - 26.10. A: Reiterkogelbahn Hinterglemm Saisonende (Pro-Line, Blue-Line)
26.10. - 26.10. A: Bikepark Brandnertal Saisonende
26.10. - 26.10. A: Saisonende Bikepark Zau:ber:g Semmering
Ende November: D: Bikepark Geisskopf Bischofsmais (2015 auch November am WE)

*Messen 2015:*
05.02. - 08.02. D: ISPO München
26.08. - 29.08. D: Eurobike Friedrichshafen

*Camps, Workshops, Sonstiges 2015:*
05.08. - 09.08. A: Rookie Training Days Serfaus Fiss Ladis
11.09. - 13.09. I: Enduro Camp Reschen


Nach Länder:

*Österreich 2015:*
13.02. - 13.02. A: White Style Dirt Jump Leogang
22.03. - 22.03. A: Nordkette Quartett Innsbruck
11.04. - 12.04. A: Argus Bike Festival Wien
12.04. - 12.04. A: Vienna Air King Dirt Jump Contest
25.04. - 26.04. A: EGO Gravel Battle Seekirchen
14.05. - 14.05. A: Green Days Nauders
14.05. - 14.05. A: Bikepark Leogang Saisonstart (vorausichtlich, Stand Februar 2015)
14.05. - 14.05. A: Kohlmaißbahn Saalbach Saisonstart (Panorama-Trail, Milka-Line)
14.05. - 14.05. A: Bikepark Brandnertal Vorsaisonstart
18.05. - 18.05. A: Reiterkogelbahn Hinterglemm Saisonstart (Pro-Line, Blue-Line)
21.05. - 23.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Zau:ber:g Semmering
22.05. - 22.05. A: Bikepark Wagrain Saisonstart
22.05. - 22.05. A: Petzen Flow Country Trail Saisonstart
23.05. - 23.05. A: Bikepark Planai Saisonstart
(23.05. - 24.05. A: Zauberberg Downhill ÖM Semmering) ABGESAGT!
11.06. - 14.06. A: Out of Bounds Festival Leogang
11.06. - 14.06. A: 26TRIX Slopestyle Leogang
13.06. - 14.06. A: Downhill Weltcup #3 Leogang
13.06. - 13.06. A: Bikepark Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis Saisonstart
19.06. - 21.06. A: Gravity Games Schladming Planai
20.06. - 21.06. A: iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Schladming
20.06. - 21.06. A: Enduro Europameisterschaften Kirchberg
20.06. - 20.06. A: Schattberg-X-Press Saalbach Saisonstart (X-Line, Hacklberg, Bergstadl, Buchegg)
27.06. - 27.06. A: Zwölferkogelbahn Hinterglemm Saisonstart (Z-Line)
27.06. - 27.06. A: Bikepark Wagrain: Eröffnung neuer Trail "Hard Rock"
02.07. - 05.07. A: Glemmride Bikefestival Saalbach Hinterglemm
04.07. - 05.07. A: European Enduro Series #2 Sölden
04.07. - 05.07. A: Enduro One #2 Wildschönau
25.07. - 26.07. A/ITA: European Enduro Series #3 Reschenpass
31.08. - 09.08. A: MTB-Festival Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis
01.08. - 02.08. A: Symphony Jam Session Weekend Wagrain
01.08. - 02.08. A: iXS Rookies Downhill Cup #3 Brandnertal
03.08. - 09.08. A: Rookie Training Days Serfaus Fiss Ladis
06.08. - 09.08. A: International Rookie Games Serfaus Fiss Ladis
07.08. - 08.08. A: iXS Rookies Downhill Cup #4 Serfaus Fiss Ladis
09.08. - 09.08. A: iXS International Rookies Champ Serfaus Fiss Ladis
29.08. - 29.08. A: Nordkette Downhill.PRO Innsbruck
10.09. - 13.09. A: Worldgames of Mountainbiking Saalbach Hinterglemm
18.09. - 20.09. A: Biketember Festival Leogang
19.09. - 20.09. A: iXS European Downhill Cup #6 Leogang
19.09. - 20.09. A: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #6 Leogang/Saalbach
20.09. - 20.09. A: Schattberg-X-Press Saalbach Saisonende(X-Line, Hacklberg, Bergstadl, Buchegg)
20.09. - 20.09. A: Zwölferkogelbahn Hinterglemm Saisonstart (Z-Line)
27.09. - 27.09. A: Bikepark Wagrain Saisonende
03.10. - 04.10. I: Yellow Days Haideralm
04.10. - 04.10. A: Bikepark Planai Saisonende
04.10. - 04.10. A: Kohlmaißbahn Saalbach Saisonende (Panorama-Trail, Milka-Line)
26.10. - 26.10. A: Reiterkogelbahn Hinterglemm Saisonende (Pro-Line, Blue-Line)
26.10. - 26.10. A: Bikepark Brandnertal Saisonende

*Deutschland 2015:*
05.02. - 08.02. D: ISPO München
Ab April D: Bikepark Geisskopf Bischofsmais Saisonstart
18.04. - 19.04. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #1 Treuchtlingen
09.05. - 10.05. D: iXS Rookies Downhill Cup #1 Steinach
22.05. - 22.05. D: iXS Rookies Downhill Cup #2 Winterberg
23.05. - 24.05. D: iXS Dirt Masters Festival 
23.05. - 24.05. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #1 Winterberg
24.05. - 24.05. D: 4X Pro Tour #1 Winterberg
12.06. - 14.05. D: Bike Festival Willingen
13.06. - 14.06. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Willingen
13.06. - 14.06. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #3 Willingen
20.06. - 21.06. D: Enduro One #1 Bad Endbach
20.06. - 21.06. D: TrailTrophy Harz
27.06. - 28.06. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #3 + DM Todtnau
11.07. - 12.07. D: TrailTrophy Breitenbrunn 
18.07. - 19.07. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #4 Samerberg
01.08. - 02.08. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #5 Schöneck
08.08. - 09.08. D: Enduro One #3 Dünsberg
22.08. - 23.08. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Tabarz
22.08. - 23.08. D: Enduro One #4 Ochsenkopf
26.08. - 29.08. D: Eurobike Friedrichshafen
05.09. - 06.09. D: Enduro One #5 Wipperfürth 
12.09. - 13.09. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Ilmenau
Ende November: D: Bikepark Geisskopf Bischofsmais (2015 auch November am WE)

*Schweiz 2015:*
06.06. - 07.06. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1 Morgins
04.07. - 05.07. CH: Downhill Weltcup #4 Lenzerheide
18.07. - 19.07. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #2 Lenzerheide
05.09. - 06.09. CH: iXS Rookies Downhill Cup #5 Schönried
26.09. - 27.09. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #3 Verbier
03.10. - 04.10. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #4 Bellwald
11.09. - 13.09. CH: TrailTrophy Lenzerheide 

*Italien 2015:*
11.04. - 12.04. ITA: SloEnduro #1 Enduro 3 Camini Triest
25.04. - 26.04. ITA: European Enduro Series #1 Punta Ala
01.05. - 03.05. I: Bike Festival Riva del Garda
02.05. - 03.05. ITA: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #2 Riva
29.05. - 31.05. I: TrailTrophy Latsch
25.07. - 26.07. ITA: iXS European Downhill Cup #4 Pila
25.07. - 26.07. A/ITA: European Enduro Series #3 Reschenpass
31.07. - 02.08. I: TrailTrophy Kronplatz 
22.08. - 22.08. ITA: 4X Pro Tour #4 Val Di Sole
22.08. - 23.08. ITA: Downhill Weltcup #7 Val di Sole
05.09. - 06.09. ITA: European Enduro Series #4 Molveno-Paganella
11.09. - 13.09. I: Enduro Camp Reschen
03.10. - 04.10. I: Yellow Days Haideralm

*Slowenien 2015:*
18.04. - 18.04. SLO: SloEnduro 4Fun #1 Kamnik
02.05. - 02.05. SLO: SloEnduro 4Fun #2 Krokar Dobrna
16.05. - 17.05. SLO: iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Maribor
16.05. - 17.05. SLO: SloEnduro #2 Enduro Cerkno
30.05. - 30.05. SLO: SloEnduro 4Fun #3 Krvavec
27.06. - 28.06. SLO: SloEnduro #3 Enduro Bovec
24.07. - 26.07. SLO: SloEnduro #4 Black Hole Enduro Prevalje
01.08. - 01.08. SLO: SloEnduro 4Fun #4 Areh Maribor
05.09. - 06.09. SLO: SloEnduro #5 Kamplc Enduro Ajdovščina
20.09. - 20.09. SLO: SloEnduro 4Fun #5 Kranjska Gora

*Tschechien 2015:*
24.05. - 24.05. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #1 Kouty
07.06. - 07.06. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #2 Ještěd
28.06. - 28.06. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #3 Zadov
15.08. - 16.08. CZE: iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Spicak
16.08. - 16.08. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #4 Morávka
30.08. - 30.08. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #5 Most
13.09. - 13.09. CZE: Enduro Series Tschechien #6 Špičák

*Kroatien 2015:*
17.10. - 18.10. CRO: SloEnduro #6 Enduro Grožnjan

*Polen 2015:*
18.07. - 18.07. POL: 4X Pro Tour #3 Szczawno Zdroj

*Belgien 2015:*
05.09. - 05.09. BEL: 4X Pro Tour #5 Malmedy

*Spanien 2015:*
17.10. - 18.10. ESP: European Enduro Series #5 Malaga

*UK 2015:*
06.06. - 06.06. GBR: 4X Pro Tour #2 Fort William
06.06. - 07.06. GBR: Downhill Weltcup #2 Fort William


*Trailsolution Events 2015:*
22.03. - 22.03. A: Nordkette Quartett Innsbruck
25.04. - 26.04. ITA: European Enduro Series #1 Punta Ala
02.05. - 03.05. ITA: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #2 Riva
13.06. - 14.06. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series #3 Willingen
13.06. - 15.06. ITA: Ride Away Enduro Terlago
04.07. - 05.07. A: European Enduro Series #2 Sölden
25.07. - 26.07. A/ITA: European Enduro Series #3 Reschenpass
05.08. - 09.08. A: Rookie Training Days Serfaus Fiss Ladis
06.08. - 09.08. A: International Rookie Games Serfaus Fiss Ladis
29.08. - 29.08. A: Nordkette Downhill.PRO Innsbruck
05.09. - 06.09. ITA: European Enduro Series #4 Molveno-Paganella
11.09. - 13.09. I: Enduro Camp Reschen
03.10. - 04.10. I: Yellow Days Haideralm
17.10. - 18.10. ESP: European Enduro Series #5 Malaga

Siehe auch Kalender für 2015: April, Mai, Juni, Juli, August, September, Oktober
Dort findet man häufig auch Links zu den Veranstaltungs-Seiten.

Weitere Termine bitte hier im Thread posten!

----------


## noox

*iXS European Downhill Cup 2015* (ixsdownhillcup.com)
16.05. - 17.05. SLO: iXS European Downhill Cup #1 Maribor
20.06. - 21.06. A: iXS European Downhill Cup #2 Schladming
11.07. - 12.07. FRA: iXS European Downhill Cup #3 Les Deux Alpes
25.07. - 26.07. ITA: iXS European Downhill Cup #4 Pila
15.08. - 16.08. CZE: iXS European Downhill Cup #5 Spicak
19.09. - 20.09. A: iXS European Downhill Cup #6 Leogang

*iXS German Downhill Cup 2015* (ixsdownhillcup.com)
23.05. - 24.05. D: iXS Dirt Masters Festival GDC #1 Winterberg
13.06. - 14.06. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #2 Willingen
27.06. - 28.06. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #3 + DM Todtnau
22.08. - 23.08. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #4 Tabarz
12.09. - 13.09. D: iXS German Downhill Cup #5 Ilmenau

*iXS Swiss Downhill Cup 2015* (ixsdownhillcup.com)
06.06. - 07.06. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #1 Morgins
18.07. - 19.07. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #2 Lenzerheide
29.08. - 30.08. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #3 Anzère
26.09. - 27.09. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #4 Verbier
03.10. - 04.10. CH: iXS Swiss Downhill Cup #5 Bellwald

----------


## noox

Downhill-Staatsmeisterschaften am Semmering:

23.05. - 24.05. A: Zauberberg Downhill ÖM Semmering

----------


## .maraio.

*European Enduro Series 2015*

    06+07/03 – EES to be announced (FRA)
    25+26/04 – EES in Punta Ala (ITA)
    04+05/07 – EES in Sölden (AUT)
    25+26/07 – EES beim 3-Länder-Enduro (ITA/AUT/SUI)
    05+06/09 – EES in Paganella (ITA)
    19+20/09 – EES to be announced (ESP)

*Europäische Enduro Meisterschaft*
Kirchberg/Tyrol (AUT) am 20+21/06

Quelle: enduro-mtb.com/save-the-dates...ocations-2015/

----------


## noox

Trail Solutions Termine - ich werde die demnächst nachtragen:

SPECIAL EVENTS:
MARCH 2015 – NORDKETTE QUARTETT in Innsbruck (AUT)
NOVEMBER 2015 – WORLD GAMES OF BIKE GUIDES to be announced (ITA)

OPENINGS:
14/05/2015 – GREEN DAYS in Nauders (AUT)

EUROPEAN ENDURO:
06+07/03/2015 – EES to be announced (FRA)
25+26/04/2015 – EES in Punta Ala (ITA)
20+21/06/2015 – EC in Kirchberg/Tyrol (AUT)
04+05/07/2015 – EES in Sölden (AUT)
25+26/07/2015 – EES at 3-Countries Enduro (ITA/AUT/SUI)
19+20/09/2015 – EES to be announced (ESP)
05+06/09/2015 – EES at Paganella (ITA)

FESTIVALS & CAMPS:
06-09/08/2015 – INTERNATIONAL ROOKIE GAMES in Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis (AUT)
04-09/08/2015 – ROOKIE TRAINING DAYS in Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis (AUT)
11-13/09/2015 – ENDURO CAMP RESCHEN in Reschen (ITA)

DOWNHILL EVENTS:
21+22/02/2015 – WHITE SLIDE to be announced
29/08/2015 – NORDKETTE DOWNHILL.PRO in Innsbruck (AUT)

PARTNER EVENTS:
02+03/05/2015 – SSES in Riva (ITA)
13+14/06/2015 – SSES + GDC in Willingen (GER)
13+14/06/2015 – RIDE AWAY ENDURO in Terlago (ITA)

CLOSINGS:
03+04/10/2015 – YELLOW DAYS at Haideralm (ITA)

We are looking forward to welcome you!
Team Trail Solutions

----------


## noox

Green Days am 14. Mai 2015:

Save the date! Die Green Days finden 2015 am 14. Mai statt!
https://www.facebook.com/MTBGreenDays?fref=nf

----------


## noox

Leogang Termine 2015:

*30.01.
*
*White Style*

23.-25.05.
Bikepark & Freeride Camp

23.-25.05.
Ladies Bikepark & Freeride Camp

30.-31.05.
Trail Safari

*11.-14.06.
*
*Out of Bounds Festival inklusive UCI Mountain Bike Downhill World Cup und 26TRIX*

13.-14.06.
Man on Trail Enduro Camp

27.-28.06.
Trail Safari

18.07.
Biberg Auffiradler

19.-20.07.
Etappenort der BIKE Transalp

19.-23.07.
Bikepark & Freeride Camp für Youngsters

25.-26.07.
Trail Safari

09.-13.08.
Bikepark & Freeride Camp für Youngsters

23.-27.08.
Bikepark & Freeride Camp für Youngsters

29.-30.08.
Trail Safari

05.-06.09.
Enduro & Single Trail Camp

06.09.
Asitzgipfelberglauf & MTBHillclimb

*18.-20.09.
*
*Biketember Festival inkl. iXS European Downhill Cup, Scott Junior Trophy*

26.-27.09.
Trail Safari

03.-04.10.
Bikepark & Freeride Camp II



Von einem Enduro-Rennen steht noch nix ...

----------


## noox

Bikes & Beats Festival Saalbach Hinterglemm: 3.-5. Juli 2015www.bikes-and-beats.com/

----------


## Sendo

Sram Enduro Series Termine 2015:

#1   18.04./19.04.2015   Treuchtlingen (GER)  
#2   02.05./03.05.2015   Riva del Garda (ITA)  
#3   13.06./14.06.2015   Willingen (GER)  
#4   18.07./19.07.2015   Samerberg (GER)  
#5   01.08./02.08.2015   Schöneck (GER)  
#6   19.09./20.09.2015   Leogang/Saalbach-Hinterglemm (AUT)

----------


## benny_95

Wie ist das jetzt mit ixs rennen, kann man da auch ohne lizenz teilnehmen, versteh das iwie nicht ganz

----------


## q_FTS_p

Nein.

----------


## benny_95

letztens hat iwer noch was von funclass oda so geschrieben, weis dazu wer was?

----------


## noox

> Wie ist das jetzt mit ixs rennen, kann man da auch ohne lizenz teilnehmen, versteh das iwie nicht ganz


Es ist zu unterscheiden:

Bei iXS EDC (iXS European Downhill Cup) darf man nur mit Lizenz teilnehmen.

Bei den anderen Rennen darf man (soweit ich weiß) auch ohne Lizenz in eigenen Klassen teilnehmen. Beim German iXS Cup war das jedenfalls vor wenigen Jahren noch so und ich denke, da hat sich nix geändert. 

Es hat da übrigens auch eine eigene Lizenzfreie Klasse für die älteren gegeben. Also Masters ohne Lizenz war dann "Senior".

----------


## danielb

hallo kann mir jemand sagen wann bzw. wo ich mich für die öm am semmering anmelden kann

----------


## noox

Normalerweise sind die österreichischen Rennen nicht so überlaufen, dass du dich da nicht ewig vorher anmelden musst. Ein paar Tage vorher geht oft noch online und sonst vor Ort (mit Nachnenngebühr)

Ausnahme ist der 24h-Downhill am Semmering. 2013 waren auch diverse Enduro-Rennen "ausverkauft". Aber mit steigendem Angebot ist das nimmer so tragisch. Bei iXS-Cup-Rennen musst auch aufpassen. Aber die sind entweder in DE oder die European sind sowieso nur für Lizenzfahrer.

Anmelden geht meist so 2-3 Monate vor den Rennen.

----------


## benny_95

ok was kostet eigentlich diese Lizenz, wollt heuer eigentlich nur bei ein paar Rennen mal mitfahren

----------


## pAz

das rennen in kirchberg ist übrigends gleichzeitig die europameisterschaft!
enduro-mtb.com/big-news-europ...-angekuendigt/

gleichzeit zum festival in saalbach (das nicht mehr bike and beats heissen wird und vom tourismusverband veranstaltet wird) wird ein rennen der enduro one serie in wildschönau,österreich ausgetragen. 
www.enduro-one.com/events/4-5...dschoenau.html

----------


## noox

Echt a blöde Terminkollision, weil Endoro-One ja auch eher eine Einsteigerveranstaltung ist (wenn ich's richtig im Kopf habe) und Saalbach sich ja mehr an die Amateuere richtet und vermutlich ebenfalls eine Enduro-ähnliches Format wieder haben werden (gehe ich halt mal davon aus).

----------


## noox

EUROPEAN ENDURO SERIES:
 25+26/04/2015 – EES in Punta Ala (ITA)
 04+05/07/2015 – EES in Sölden (AUT)
 25+26/07/2015 – EES at 3-Countries Enduro (ITA/AUT/SUI)
 05+06/09/2015 – EES at Paganella (ITA)
 17+18/10/2015 – EES in Malaga (ESP)
 EUROPEAN ENDURO CHAMPS:
 20+21/06/2015 – EC in Kirchberg/Tyrol (AUT)

----------


## Sendo

CZE Enduro Serie hat auch schon für 2015 die Termine Online! Zadov war fein letztes Jahr

www.enduroserie.cz/Show_pictu...ne.php?id=6324

----------


## hhacks

SloEnduro Serie mit eigenem 4Fun Format.
gerade für die Südostösterreicher deutlich leichter zu erreichen als die SRAM- und EE-Serie.
Bin zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber angeblich mit ziemlich lässigen Strecken.

SloEnduro #1	11./12. April	Enduro 3 Camini	Trst (ITA)
SloEnduro #2	16./17. Mai	Enduro Cerkno	Cerkno (SLO)
SloEnduro #3	27./28. Juni	Enduro Bovec	Bovec (SLO)
SloEnduro #4	24.-26. Juli	Black Hole Enduro	Prevalje (SLO)
SloEnduro #5	5./6. September	Kamplc Enduro	Ajdovščina (SLO)
SloEnduro #6	17./18. Oktober	Enduro Grožnjan	Grožnjan (CRO)

SloEnduro 4Fun			
4Fun	18. April	Enduro Kamnik	Kamnik (SLO)
4Fun	2. Mai	Enduro Krokar	Dobrna (SLO)
4Fun	30. Mai	Enduro Krvavec	Krvavec (SLO)
4Fun	1. August	Enduro Areh	Maribor (SLO)
4Fun	20. September	Enduro Kranjska	Kranjska Gora (SLO)

www.sloenduro.com/?lang=en

----------


## ...Martin...

Gibt es schon Termine für Slowenische Downhill Rennen ( Nicht IXS )?

----------


## Merzl

08.-09. August 2015 - 9. 24h Downhill "Race the Night" am Zauberberg

Rennen am Zauberberg

----------


## noox

Glemmride Bikefestival in Saalbach Hinterglemm 2.-5. Juli 2015:
www.glemmride.at/de/
https://www.facebook.com/GlemmRide

----------


## noox

Eigentlich schade, wären alles interessante Events für mich: 

02.07. - 05.07. A: Glemmride Bikefestival Saalbach Hinterglemm
04.07. - 05.07. A: European Enduro Series #2 Sölden
04.07. - 05.07. A: Enduro One #2 Wildschönau

----------


## noox

Hab jetzt mal alle Termine, die in diesem Thread verlinkt und eingetragen wurden, in den Anfangspost nach Datum, nach Cup und nach Land einsortiert.

----------


## noox

Einige wichtige Bikepark-Saisonstart- und Saisonende-Zeiten eingefügt.

----------


## Merzl

hi noox, bitte noch den Saisonstart von uns (Zauberberg Semmering) nachtragen - 09. Mai 2015 - Saisonende - 26. Oktober 2015. danke!

----------


## noox

Hi Merzl - danke für die Info. Sind eingetragen. 


Außerdem neu: Trailtrophy-Termine

*TrailTrophy* (www.trailtrophy.eu)
29.05. - 31.05. I: TrailTrophy Latsch
20.06. - 21.06. D: TrailTrophy Harz
11.07. - 12.07. D: TrailTrophy Breitenbrunn 
31.07. - 02.08. I: TrailTrophy Kronplatz 
11.09. - 13.09. CH: TrailTrophy Lenzerheide

----------


## noox

Uups, habe grad erfahren, dass folgende Termine am Semmering wegen "betriebstechnischer Gründe" abgesagt sind:


Zauberberg Semmering:
09.-10.05. Bikepark Opening
23.-24.05. 6. Zauberberg DH - Österr. DH Staatsmeisterschaften

Keine ÖM?

----------


## Gonzo0815

:EEK!:  verspäteter Aprilscherz?

Was da los? Auf der HP is nix zu finden. Was aber net viel heißt, weil die lassen sie ja immer ziemlich schleifen.

----------


## noox

> verspäteter Aprilscherz?
> 
> Was da los? Auf der HP is nix zu finden. Was aber net viel heißt, weil die lassen sie ja immer ziemlich schleifen.


Die Nachricht ist von heute Früh. Also Aprilscherz dürfte es keiner sein. Hab auch kurz bei Georgy Grogger nachgefragt - er hatte sowas auch schon gehört.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Woher hast du denn die Info?

Des brauch ma jetzt noch, dass nach Maribor jetzt der Semmering a noch ins Straucheln kommt.
Klingt ja net unbedingt sehr vertauenserweckend wenn das Opening und ein ÖM Rennen ins Wasser fällt.

----------


## noox

Markus Merz hat sie mir her per PM geschickt.

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hatte Semmering eh schon länger Probleme. Letztes Jahr hat sich aber mit Investoren wieder was getan. 

Das mit den Rennen ist für die großen Bikeparks immer ein Problem: Park muss mehr oder weniger für ein Wochenende für den Rest gesperrt werden. Wenn man es nicht als Werbung und Image-Pflege sieht, ist es ein Verlustgeschäft. So habe ich das jedenfalls mal gehört. Umgekehrt würde es halt auch im Vorfeld schon mehr Leute anziehen - zumindest wenn es nicht gleich nach dem Saisonstart wäre. Bei der letzten ÖM am Semmering bin ich z.B. schon ein oder 2 Wochen davor für 2 Tage dortgewesen. Und mit dieser Idee waren wir nicht alleine.

----------


## willi

Na hoffen wir mal das es am Schneesegen der letzten Tage liegt und Semmering das Wetter so lange wie möglich nützen will.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Markus Merz hat sie mir her per PM geschickt.


Na bravo, also einer der´s wissen muss  :Frown: 
Aber mehr als diese sperliche Info hate er nicht? Da wird in kürze der nächste groß Shit-Strom über den Semmering herinbrechen, wenn sie das net bald plausibel erklären können. 
Weil auf der HP und FB haben sie noch immer die Info laufen das am 9/10.5 das Opening ist.

----------


## willi

Die Absage der ÖM am Semmering ist offiziell: www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/b...esterr.-downh/

----------


## Gonzo0815

Versteht einer die Informationspolitik vom Semmering?A bissl mehr Infos hättens schon sein dürfen wenns schon offiziell auf der HP verlautbart wird.

----------


## pippo999

Staatsmeisterschaft muss es ja eine geben oder? 
Wird schon gemunkelt welche Strecke als Ersatz kommt? 

Bei einem IXS können sie das ja nicht anhängen, da ja auch Lizenzfreie Klasse geben muss, oder irre ich mich da?

----------


## Demonstrator

Als langjähriger Mitleser hab ich mich jetzt tatsächlich registriert weil mich das Thema brennend interessiert.

Hat Markus Merz mehr verlauten lassen in der PM? Wie es um den Bike Park selbst bestellt ist? 

Ich hab mir die Bilanzen der letzten paar Jahre angesehen, die sind ja nicht überwältigend, euphemistisch formuliert. Ich hoffe wirklich der Bike Park sperrt auf heuer  :Confused: 




> Markus Merz hat sie mir her per PM geschickt.
> 
> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hatte Semmering eh schon länger Probleme. Letztes Jahr hat sich aber mit Investoren wieder was getan. 
> 
> Das mit den Rennen ist für die großen Bikeparks immer ein Problem: Park muss mehr oder weniger für ein Wochenende für den Rest gesperrt werden. Wenn man es nicht als Werbung und Image-Pflege sieht, ist es ein Verlustgeschäft. So habe ich das jedenfalls mal gehört. Umgekehrt würde es halt auch im Vorfeld schon mehr Leute anziehen - zumindest wenn es nicht gleich nach dem Saisonstart wäre. Bei der letzten ÖM am Semmering bin ich z.B. schon ein oder 2 Wochen davor für 2 Tage dortgewesen. Und mit dieser Idee waren wir nicht alleine.

----------


## uwerich

> Ich hab mir die Bilanzen der letzten paar Jahre angesehen, die sind ja nicht überwältigend, euphemistisch formuliert. Ich hoffe wirklich der Bike Park sperrt auf heuer


wo findet man diese infos??? würd mich auch interessieren :-)

----------


## noox

Markus Merz hatte sich gestern bei mir gemeldet. Die Absage vom Opening war etwas voreilig (von einem Mitarbeiter). Je nach Wettersituation und wie es sich mit dem Aufbau ausgeht wird zum angekündigten Termin eröffnet oder halt etwas nach hinten verschoben.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> wo findet man diese infos??? würd mich auch interessieren :-)


Im Internetz  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Nachdem der Zauberberg aber keine AG ist musst für die Unterlagen bezahlen, wenn du sie einsehen willst  :Wink: 
Beantragen kann man die bei Bilanzen.at oder firmengrundbuch.at

----------


## Demonstrator

Die Semmering-Hirschenkogel Bergbahnen sind eine Gesellschaft m.b.H. und als solche wie alle Kapitalgesellschaften gemäß § 189 HGB bilanzierungspflichtig, wobei Jahresabschlüsse incl. Lagebericht bei Gericht im Firmenbuch (Publizitätspflicht) offen zu legen sind. Das Firmenbuch ist ein öffentliches Verzeichnis, somit kann jedermann und -frau Einsicht nehmen.

Das Geschäftsjahr der Bergbahnen endet per 31.10, somit wurde die letzte Bilanz zum 31.10.2013 veröffentlicht (da der Fristenlauf 9 Monate nach Bilanzstichtag endet.




> wo findet man diese infos??? würd mich auch interessieren :-)

----------


## Tyrolens

Interessanter wäre die Kostenrechnung. Bilanzen sind relativ geduldig.

----------


## Demonstrator

Ich denke das wirst du ein wenig elaborieren müssen.  Im Gegenteil, während KoRe ein reines Managementinstrument ist ist die Bilanz ein durchaus probates Mittel um den Gesundheitszustand einer Unternehmung zu beurteilen. Und Bilanzen sind sicher nicht geduldig, § 122 GmbHG, im Volksmund "Bilanzfälschung", sieht empfindliche Strafen vor, wobei Organe die gegen § 122 GmbHG verstoßen der Gesellschaft gegenüber Schadenersatzpflichtig werden.




> Interessanter wäre die Kostenrechnung. Bilanzen sind relativ geduldig.

----------


## noox

Der Radsportverband ist an Georgy Grogger herangetreten und hat gefragt, ob er Möglichkeiten hat, eine ÖM auszutragen.

Er hatte daraufhin die Idee die ÖM mit dem Nordkette Downhill.PRO Rennen gemeinsam auszutragen.

www.radsportverband.at/index....-der-nordkette


Die Strecke wurde die letzten Jahre weiter Richtung Downhill-Strecke ausgebaut. Sie ist somit meiner Meinung nach eine selektive und würdige ÖM-Strecke. 

Im Vorfeld meinte Georgy, dass es aus verschiedenen Gründen (z.B. Kappazität der Bahn) keine Fun-Klasse geben wird. "Es gibt keinen Fun-Class-Staatsmeister" - wo er recht hat, hat er recht. Die Details sind aber vermutlich noch nicht fixiert - also dieses Detail ohne Gewähr.

----------


## Tyrolens

> Ich denke das wirst du ein wenig elaborieren müssen.

  
Oh, ohh, ohh. Okay, off topic. Aber sag mal, hast du in diesem Bereich schon mal praktisch gearbeitet? 
Kreativität zahlt sich definitiv aus.  :Wink:    
Die ÖM würde gut nach SFL passen.

----------


## noox

Ich weiß nicht was aktueller Stand ist, aber laut Georgy, haben die Betreiber von Anfang an gesagt, dass sie kein Interesse an Rennen haben. Sie haben aber dann doch diese Jugend-Meisterschaften gemacht und machen das auch wieder. Nachwuchs anziehen ist sicher nicht verkehrt.

Vielleicht hat sich diese Aussage auch auf den Start bezogen, als es noch gar keine Downhill-Strecke gab. 

Problematisch ist sicher auch die Lage: für einen Großteil der Österreicher ist es einfach weit. Ein internationales Rennen, das auch Deutsche, Italiener, Schweizer anzieht, ist daher für die Veranstalter sicher spannender.

Jedenfalls ist es schade, dass es dort vorerst keine normalen Rennen gibt. Ich bin die neue Strecke noch nicht gefahren, soll aber ziemlich cool sein.

Wäre jedenfalls zu hoffen, dass es hier noch zu einem Umdenken kommt. Als großer Bikepark hat man auch eine Verantwortung. Und da gehört dann auch sowas wie eine ÖM dazu!

----------


## .maraio.

> ...
> 
> www.radsportverband.at/index....-der-nordkette
> 
> ...


In dem verlinkten artikel steht unter anderem:
_"Ich darf mich aber auch bei den Veranstaltern bedanken, die sich auch noch als "Ersatz" angeboten haben, hier sehe ich für die Zukunft jetzt wieder viel Potential an Top Dh Strecken für eine ÖM" so Kindermann."_

Mich würde interessieren wer sich da noch angeboten hat?
Und warum wurde die Nordkette bevorzugt?

----------


## noox

Das wäre in der Tat interessant.

Ich hoffe, dieses Interesse von Seiten potentieller Veranstalter besteht auch die nächsten Jahre noch.

----------


## noox

Dieses WE - 25.4./26.4 2015 gibt's das EGO Gravel Battle in Seekirchen (Nähe Salzburg - Autobahnabfahrt Eugendorf, Wallersee).



 [Galerie]
								


Die EGO Bikes können für das 1-Gegen-1 Rennen ausgeliehen werden (durchtauschen).

Facebook Event: https://www.facebook.com/events/1637911796423112/

Info von der Facebook-Event-Seite:

1 ON 1 RACE
 Pro elite & amateur class
 Rough, real and fast MTB-action
 eMTB – next level MTB

 Jump - Step Up - Step Down - Drop - 60km/h

 Experience the evolution of mountainbike action.
 Come, see and feel the EGO-power.

 Racebikes, testbikes and funbikes for spectators available.

 ////////////////////

 Location:
 Salzburg, Seekirchen 
 Schottergrube Wies

 -->Autobahn A1 exit "Eugendorf"
 -->Direction Seekirchen
 -->Follow the EGO signs

 -->!! please do not ride, park or walk on grass unless you want to keep away from the "Bauer's Mistgabel" !! ;-)

 (the truth is in the dirt anyway :-D)

----------


## willi

IXS Cup ist von Maribor nach Kranjska Gora verlegt: www.ixsdownhillcup.com/de/iXS...-Kranjska-Gora

----------


## noox

21.05. - 23.05. A: Saisonstart Bikepark Zau:ber:g Semmering

----------


## noox

Ein paar weitere Details zur ÖM auf der Nordkette:

https://www.downhill-board.com/77742...011#post812011

----------


## noox

Wagrain Termine:

27.06. - 27.06. A: Bikepark Wagrain: Eröffnung neuer Trail "Hard Rock"
01.08. - 02.08. A: Symphony Jam Session Weekend Wagrain

Bikepark ist seit Pfingsten geöffnet. Ab 11. Juli täglich. Zuvor Öffnungszeiten beachten: www.bikewagrain.com/de/parkin...ungszeiten.htm

----------


## tomtom1986

Gibt es so nen Kalender für 2016 auch schon. Hätte auf die schnelle nix gefunden

----------


## noox

Leider noch nicht.

Ich wollte einfach nimmer mühsam manuell eine Liste zusammenstellen. Und in den Forumskalender musste ich's dann nochmals eintragen - und da ist das Eintragen auch so mühsam. 

Außerdem war sowieso eine neue Termine-Sektion geplant. 

Leider ist die noch nicht ganz so weit - aber hoffentlich in 1-2 Wochen wird's dann mal was geben.  Allerdings: Im ersten Schritt wird die Termin-Verwaltung trotzdem nur eine Liste (wie bisher) ausspucken. Mehr Details und Interaktionsmöglichkeiten kommen dann im Laufe der Zeit dazu.


Hintergrund ist, dass ich einfach nimmer PHP programmieren wollte. In der Arbeit bin ich im Microsoft-Umfeld unterwegs und programmiere da eher in C#. Allerdings auch da die letzten Jahre eher weniger und teils an älterer Software. Microsoft geht ja jetzt immer stärker auch auf die Open-Source-Community zu und bringen jetzt eine neues Entwicklungsframework raus. Das wird dann auch unter Linux laufen. Ich wollte mich wieder auf den neuesten Stand bringen und da es eben auch auf Linux laufen soll, habe ich mich da reingearbeitet und die Terminverwaltung eben mit ASP.NET Core geschrieben. Zuletzt war's aber etwas mühsam, weil ja die Entwicklungsumgebung selbst noch in Entwicklung ist - daher teils buggy etc...

----------


## LINES

Servus.

noox hat ja schon erklärt, dass der Downhill-Rangers Kalender noch etwas dauert. Wir haben mal unsere Terminübersicht für 2016 online gestellt, weil wir's ja selbst sowieso brauchen: www.lines-mag.at/2015/gravity-kalender-2016/

Geht auch als Google Calender (oder für iCal) zum Herunterladen. Viel Spaß damit!

----------

